# le smart cover pour ipad 1



## cillab (19 Mars 2011)

le smart cover peut t'il s'adapter à l'ipad 1 une idée se serait génial


----------



## choumou (19 Mars 2011)

Il y a déjà un topic dans la même page.


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2011)

merci pour l'info je ne l'ai pas vue


----------

